# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Hotel Recommendation

## Delta

I'm flying in come November and my plane gets in really late.  Because I will be traveling with my baby, I do not want to get on the road to Negril at 10pm.  That said I need a recommendation for a nice yet reasonable hotel in MoBay for the night.  Greatly appreciate it.

----------


## Jamerican71

I've stayed at the Wexford and really like it.  It's cetrally located and the rate is reasonable.

----------


## Delta

Thank you.  Going to look it up now!

----------


## Sam I Am

I have never stayed in MoBay, but one of the hotels I often hear recommended for a reasonable single night stay near the airport/hip strip is Toby's.

----------


## Jamerican71

Does anybody have contact info for the Wexford Hotel.  Their website contact info is not correct:

The Wexford Hotel
39 Gloucester Ave.
Montego Bay 
Jamaica WI

PHONE: 876-952-2854
FAX: 876-952-6714
EMAIL: callen@thewexfordhotel.com

----------


## Delta

That explains why I never received a response to the email I sent.

----------


## Jamerican71

Here's the correct email address:  reservatio​ns@thewexfo​rdhotel.com

The contact person for reservations is Paula Knott

I called them and was left on hold for awhile but finally got through.

----------

